# European Vacation



## UpThePinx (Dec 3, 2007)

So I guess I'm going to Europe, got my plane ticket,( 12/22/07) and I'll be starting out in London. 
I basically wanna use this opportunity to see as many awesome bands and shows and punk houses/squats as I can and also try n work on my book about train culture as well.,.. 

just wanted to know if anyone had suggestions for cities with the best scenes anywhere in Europe really, I'm happy to travel far and wide! 
*
if there are any winter festivals or gatherings or anything anywhere in europe in december or january i'd like to know that, too*

Also any tips would be helpful. I speak a little french and spanish, but I don't feel limited to places where Im fluent in the language. any and all suggestions would be wicked appreciated.

sick.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 6, 2008)

i don't have too much info for you other than i hear the camden area of london has a lot of squats (there's some squatters from there who are on here).

other than that, you should get back to us and let us know how it's going.


----------



## 245T (Jan 6, 2008)

in dusseldorf, i think its the 17th, 18th and 19th of janurary threres a festival called frost punks there was guna be workshops and shit, im not sure now though. im guna be there on the 17th hitching from london hopefully. http://www.frostpunk.de has some more info


----------

